# Looking for baby cardigan pattern



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has a pattern for this cute cardigan or something similar, thank you


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a link to buy it. Scroll down to the bottom of the page. https://www.etsy.com/market/knit_baby_vest


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I believe this site is primarily crocheting, but for any baby clothes, I'd check out http://www.justcrochet.com/index.html. I've seen baby cardigans on her site as well.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I would advise trying the yarn companies' sites before I paid good money for such a simple pattern. Just MHO... :sm06:


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

original link, no pattern
https://canimanne.com/cocuk-orgu-yelek-ve-sueter.html/cocuk-orgu-yelek-ve-suveter-21
the pattern is found in Phildar No 29
https://lepavilloncreatif.wordpress.com/2014/09/27/pink-baby/


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I found two on Ravelry that are close: Ragnhildvästen and Treochenhalvtimmesväs. If you don't already belong, it's free to join. These are both Free patterns.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pccoldren, Hi, do you have knitting
Site for the two of these? Thank you.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Only in Swedish https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ragnhildvasten
Treochenhalvtimmesväs does not show up in a search.... I suspect some typo but it is difficult to suss.


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

I can see the finished item but not a pattern, but thank you


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, I’ll have a look see if I can find something similar


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, I spent a couple of hours trying to find it.


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, I found the first one but couldn’t find the second for some reason


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks I used Microsoft Translator and managed to understand it, tried a few variations of Treochenhalvtimmesväs but couldn’t find anything


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just realised that’s the site I found and have stored a few patterns, but didn’t come across this one, but now I have the number, just got to translate them as I can only find pdf files, I might find enough as it is a simple pattern


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks easy enough to count the stitches:
https://marizampa.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/gilet-rosa-3.jpg


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you so much ????


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2011/08/07/whits-knits-little-baby-sweater/
https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/kinzie-baby-top.html
Here are a couple of similar freebies, which you may be able to use or adapt to your own needs.


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, I remembered about Marianna’s last night


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cute jumper


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Kind of looks similar to one of Debbie Bliss'


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

You don’t happen to have the pattern number do you?


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Some really cute patterns.


----------

